
Show HN: Host a worthwhile full featured Cloud Drive from home - zelon88
https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2
======
zelon88
YouTube playlist of development:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVbKN4o8V_4OSXI0SGGBM...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVbKN4o8V_4OSXI0SGGBMxRvXTZJT3YM_)

Hello there! HRCloud2 is a home-hosted personal Cloud storage platform and
personal assistant with built-in application layer load balancing that is
capable of running on almost nay ARM or x86 CPU. This application is similar
to ownCloud except it is far more capable in how it can manipulate your files.
For example, if you take a picture of your McDonalds receipt and upload it to
your HRCloud drive, HRCloud2 can take the .jpg image and convert it into .txt,
.doc, or any other document format with formatting preserved. Same with non-
OCR'd .pdf files. Currently my goals are to make user color schemes and to
complete media playlist functionality, which would make HRCloud2 competitive
with applications like AudioStreamer, Plex, and Kodi.)

HRCloud2 was written in vanilla PHP (no frameworks), HTML, JScript, JQuery,
CSS, and uses Ajax and CuRL. It's fairly easy to create your own scripts using
API's, although the docs for API implementation are incomplete. Regardless it
would not be hard to create your own GUI's for specific screen sizes, which is
something I hope to tackle in the future,

I am aware that I lack experience. That is why I am asking for development
guidance and support, to make this project as capable and competitive as
possible. I appreciate any advice, guidance, or support (especially in regards
to development). Thanks in advance!

------
alixaxel
I pressed the browser back button after I read WordPress.

~~~
brudgers
Using WordPress for implementing a necessary function for something to claim
cloudiness seems the essence of what it means to hack.

~~~
zelon88
I disagree. WordPress is a dependency of the platform. By your logic a project
which requires CakePHP or Laravel should automatically be considered a "hack."

